# What kind of puppy for me?



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm starting the breeder search for a pup that I will hopefully get 6-12 months from now. I'd love some input as far as what kind of dog would best suit my life situation and some breeders that produce those kinds of dogs.

A little bit about me and what I'd like:

- Working lines. Possibly working x German high lines, but I'm leaning away from that.

- Temperament is my #1 concern. I have a four year old and want a dog that with proper socialization will be reliable with him. A natural tolerance for the affections of young children is a definite plus, even better is a breeder who socializes their pups in a way that lays the groundwork for positive interaction between pups and kids.

- Natural drives for protection. I'd like to do SchH but this isn't why I'm buying a dog, and I am not willing at this point in time to make a commitment to SchH with a prospective pup. I'd be happy with a dog that could get it's SchI and finished. What I'm more interested in, as a single mother living in a very urban area with moderate crime, is a dog who is level-headed and more aloof with strangers, who is likely to present an air of "don't mess with me" if we're walking alone at night, and who would ideally be temperamentally inclined to protectiveness if there were ever a break-in. I do recognize that regardless of lines and parents' temperaments, or even socialization and training, that some GSDs just aren't protective. However, I'd like to stack the deck in my favor. Again, I live in a very urban area (NYC) and I need a dog that will not be hair-trigger aggressive.

- A moderately strong dog. Not a soft personality, but not a dog that needs to have a full-time job. Actually, fairly moderate all the way around would be ideal. I want what the breed was meant to be, a do-it-all kind of dog that I can have fun competing in ob/agility with or doing SAR but that is also a solid member of the family (the dog's main job). 

- I work from the house, live in very close proximity to neighbors, and I have extensive experience in basic obedience and basic problem solving for dogs of all breeds (used to train for a local shelter and when I was fostering) and experience in handling dogs of pretty much all temperaments (as a boarding kennel worker and then manager). I'm confident with dogs and know enough to know when I don't know what I'm doing.  My training techniques are largely positive but I don't take any crud or bad behavior, and prefer a dog who doesn't collapse into a quivering mass when corrected (not that I haven't loved my very soft rescues in the past).

- I'd love to say that price isn't a consideration at all, but well, single mom again. I'd like to spend no more than $2k for a pup (excluding shipping). I'd prefer a dog in the States unless there's a good reason to think that I'd get a better match from an import or that there's a benefit to buying a pooch overseas. Proximity to NYC doesn't matter since I don't drive anyways. 

- My personal preferences for a dog are male (not negotiable, I just don't like bitches) and not block-headed (it seems like people are breeding really huge heads on some of these DDR dogs). I prefer a dog that is towards the larger end of the standard. Color doesn't matter (I know, I should say "black sable!", right??  ). I really like the build I've seen on Czech dogs.


Whaddaya guys think? I'd like to start establishing relationships with prospective breeders so that I am confident of where my pup is coming from when a litter becomes available.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You should post a general area where you live.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

OP said she lives in New York City.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

gagsd said:


> OP said she lives in New Your City.


err, York  I also mentioned that I'm fine with shipping and that I'd consider a pup anywhere in the States and possibly overseas as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you considered a rescue? They would be adult dogs and the fosters should have a pretty good handle on a temperment.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Have you considered a rescue? They would be adult dogs and the fosters should have a pretty good handle on a temperment.


I prefer a puppy, but yes, I did consider that option before dismissing it.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Shavy, I've sent you a pm (private message). Good luck with your search!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shavy said:


> I prefer a puppy, but yes, I did consider that option before dismissing it.


Do you know that rescues and shelters also have puppies?You just have to keep looking.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with the other posts, you may want to be open to taking in an adult dog - one that is good with children. Your child is still very young, and the puppy stages (the nipping, the mouthing, the jumping, etc., plus the house training) are going to be challenging to say the least. Also, since protection is also your concern, you'd have the adult dog right away and not have to wait for the puppy to grow up. That being said, if you still want a puppy, you may want to look for a breeder that temperment tests the puppies, and of course, preferably has children. I can recommend my breeder - she doesn't have children, but from the references from previous buyers - her puppies do well with children. She is within your price range, has the kind of GSD you're intersted in, and ships. She does temperment test her puppies. Here's the link: http://gaardog.com/ Good luck!


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Do you know that rescues and shelters also have puppies?You just have to keep looking.


Yup, I know they do. Most don't place in families with young children, and a rescue puppy is a total crapshoot as far as what it will grow up to become. Like I said, I used to foster and work at a local shelter, so I'm very rescue-friendly, I just don't want to turn to a rescue for this particular dog.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shavy said:


> Yup, I know they do. Most don't place in families with young children, and a rescue puppy is a total crapshoot as far as what it will grow up to become. Like I said, I used to foster and work at a local shelter, so I'm very rescue-friendly, I just don't want to turn to a rescue for this particular dog.


Any puppy from a reptauble breeder is a crapshoot.No offense to reptuable breeders.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Mary Beth said:


> I agree with the other posts, you may want to be open to taking in an adult dog - one that is good with children. Your child is still very young, and the puppy stages (the nipping, the mouthing, the jumping, etc., plus the house training) are going to be challenging to say the least.


I agree that having puppies and kids at the same time is a challenge, and am prepared for that.



> Also, since protection is also your concern, you'd have the adult dog right away and not have to wait for the puppy to grow up.


I didn't mean to suggest that protection was the main reason I'm getting a puppy.  The main reason is that I want a four-legged family member. However, if I'm going out looking for one, it makes sense to try to find one that matches as closely to what I'd like as possible. I'm not a naive person, and I know that when it comes to dog vs bullet, the bullet usually wins, so what I'm really looking for is a deterrent more than anything. I think most GSDs within 6 months become large enough to be a visual deterrent. 

I'm not knocking adult dogs. Most of my dogs have been rescues that were adopted as adults, and most of them sight-unseen. I loved them all (and still do love the one's alive). I'm just ready now, after many years of dog ownership and experience, to take the leap and invest in a puppy that is really everything I want. I want to enjoy everything about that experience, from choosing a breeder and developing a relationship, watching that puppy grow, bringing him home, starting with a "blank slate" and growing together as a team. Rescue dogs are wonderful, but I'd like to be able to enjoy a well-bred, physically sound, conformationally-correct pup that I can work with "from the ground up". I think a lot of people want those things, which is why they will wait months or years for a litter that looks promising for what they want in an adult dog.

I do appreciate your input though.



> That being said, if you still want a puppy, you may want to look for a breeder that temperment tests the puppies, and of course, preferably has children. I can recommend my breeder - she doesn't have children, but from the references from previous buyers - her puppies do well with children. She is within your price range, has the kind of GSD you're intersted in, and ships. She does temperment test her puppies. Here's the link: http://gaardog.com/ Good luck!


Thanks, I will check her out.


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Any puppy from a reptauble breeder is a crapshoot.No offense to reptuable breeders.


Absolutely, but there's such a thing as "stacking the deck". For example, I know that I want a pup that comes from OFA Good/Normal parents. Now, that puppy could still become dysplastic and I could still end up faced with thousands of dollars in veterinary bills, but it's less likely than a BYB dog who may have come from two untested parents that may be dysplastic themselves or have a history of it in their "line". If I were to adopt a puppy from a rescue (provided they would adopt to me, which most wouldn't as it seems there is a blanket "no young children" policy for many of them - even with adult dogs), I would have no idea what the history of that puppy's parents would be. I wouldn't know if dad was sharp-shy or mom had hip dysplasia. I wouldn't know if that puppy would grow up looking like a nice shepherd or looking like a moose-shepherd (no offense to moose-shepherds out there). I think it's totally normal and understandable to want a pup that is conformationally correct to a large extent and whose parents are health-tested. I also think it's normal to want a puppy over an adult, even if a puppy is significantly more work.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Shavy said:


> Absolutely, but there's such a thing as "stacking the deck". For example, I know that I want a pup that comes from OFA Good/Normal parents. Now, that puppy could still become dysplastic and I could still end up faced with thousands of dollars in veterinary bills, but it's less likely than a BYB dog who may have come from two untested parents that may be dysplastic themselves or have a history of it in their "line". If I were to adopt a puppy from a rescue (provided they would adopt to me, which most wouldn't as it seems there is a blanket "no young children" policy for many of them - even with adult dogs), I would have no idea what the history of that puppy's parents would be. I wouldn't know if dad was sharp-shy or mom had hip dysplasia. I wouldn't know if that puppy would grow up looking like a nice shepherd or looking like a moose-shepherd (no offense to moose-shepherds out there). I think it's totally normal and understandable to want a pup that is conformationally correct to a large extent and whose parents are health-tested. I also think it's normal to want a puppy over an adult, even if a puppy is significantly more work.


Moose-shepherds?:wild::rofl:


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Shavy said:


> _I'm just ready now, after many years of dog ownership and experience, to take the leap and invest in a puppy that is really everything I want. I want to enjoy everything about that experience, from choosing a breeder and developing a relationship, watching that puppy grow, bringing him home, starting with a "blank slate" and growing together as a team._


I understand this completely! Your perfect match is out there somewhere, enjoy the journey!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Finding the perfect dog is like finding the perfect husband. It might take you longer than 6 -12 months.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good_Karma said:


> Finding the perfect dog is like finding the perfect husband. It might take you longer than 6 -12 months.


Hmm, maybe we need a new section on Craigslist: "Free to good home: slightly used husband.":wild:


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Sounds like your on the right path by doing your research, etc, and taking your time in looking. As far as kids with puppies, I've place many of my puppies with a family with small children. As long as the adults are on top of everything and have owned/grown up with a GSD before, there has never been a problem with any of my pups going into a family with small children.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nothing wrong with wanting a puppy from specific lines/certain temperament characteristics. I never understand why posts like this get so many patronizing rescue responses when the OP is one of the few people who DO seem to know a good deal about the breed, the lines, and raising dogs in general.

OP, I recently was puppy shopping myself so I'll PM you a list of the kennels I considered.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Liesje said:


> Nothing wrong with wanting a puppy from specific lines/certain temperament characteristics. I never understand why posts like this get so many patronizing rescue responses when the OP is one of the few people who DO seem to know a good deal about the breed, the lines, and raising dogs in general.
> 
> OP, I recently was puppy shopping myself so I'll PM you a list of the kennels I considered.


I think the fact there is a young child involved, but I guess some people wouldn't want a dog of unknown background around their child, I can undertstand that. 

We aren't against breeders, just want people to know there are many GSDs out there in shelters that are in need of homes. 

Either way I hope the OP finds what they are looking for and find their next best friend.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The OP stated that she has experience working with rescue and shelter dogs so I am sure she is aware.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We all had good intentions. But I wouldn't completely erase a shelter/rescue idea out completely.

But I hope the OP find the puppy they are looking for.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think we all have to respect one's choice of where they want to get a dog/puppy from. The OP obviously is not oblivious to the rescue route, has considered it, and wants a puppy from a reputable breeder , absolutely nothing wrong in that. Because of that decision, one shouldn't be made to feel bad about their decision. 

I looked back at some of the OP's previous postings, and saw they were looking for a puppy over a year ago.. while I think it's great they are doing their homework, alot of the info out there can be soooo overwhelming, there are so many good breeders/good dogs out there, we can sometimes overanalyze everything and never be 'sure' of our decision. 

Since you've been looking for such a long time, my suggestion is, go check out some of the breeders your interested in and SEE their dogs first hand. Go to a dog show, obedience club, schutzhund club and see what you like. You can find a zillion nice looking dogs on the net, but seeing them up close and personal is the way to making a decision)

Good luck in your quest


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Liesje said:


> Nothing wrong with wanting a puppy from specific lines/certain temperament characteristics. I never understand why posts like this get so many patronizing rescue responses when the OP is one of the few people who DO seem to know a good deal about the breed, the lines, and raising dogs in general..


It's because those of us who do rescue just get so immersed in it, and so very sick of death, that we go a little crazy.  As an example, I'm on an email list where every morning I get in my inbox today's euthanasia lists for 20-something local area shelters. It's a good thing because several dogs get pulled last-minute by rescues from these lists, but some days I just don't want to look. We're full, Good Shepherd Rescue is full, North TX GSD Rescue is full, CenTex GSD Rescue is full, and more often than not we have to pass on some really nice dogs and let them die. 

I commend the OP for doing his research and not going out and buying a $300 pup from a byb. I have nothing but respect for reputable breeders and the people who buy from them. They are NOT the problem. 

But rescue can drive you a little batty.


----------

